# Verizon S3 Bootloader work around



## Neverendingxsin (Jul 13, 2011)

Just gonna leave this here







http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1773514

I am not the developer of this kexec recovery/kernel but i wanted to post the workaround here so that more users can see it, but make sure to check out that link for the official post.


----------

